# NDGF AWOL in Oil Boom/Editorial



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id ... p/Opinion/

John Heiser's excellent editorial letter in the Sunday FF sums up the situation well concerning wildlife and habitat loss in ND due to development. It is unfortunate that NDGF is not allowed to act in the best interests of the state concerning it's mission statement.

Some ND sportsmen are thinking this is a "western" problem and they don't recreate in the west so it doesn't apply to their activity. Wrong. It is only going to spread and become worse.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Here is John Heiser in High Country News:

http://www.hcn.org/issues/180/5833

He doesn't like oil wells, progress, people who raise buffalo and his neighbors who run cattle on fee lands. On the flip side his neighbors don't like him.

John Heiser collected signatures for the High Fence Iniative. So tell me something Dick Monson, how do environmentalists and animal rights activists such as yourself and John Heiser find each other? Where is the big tent? Perhaps the wildlife society?

Dick said,



> It is unfortunate that NDGF is not allowed to act in the best interests of the state concerning it's mission statement.


Dick, the people of the state make the laws and then hire the G/F to enforce those laws. The North Dakota Game and Fish is to remain neutral. We live in a republic.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It is unfortunate that NDGF is not allowed to act in the best interests of the state concerning it's mission statement.


Your right Dick. The fear factor keeps them unresponsive. Radicals that look at anyway to make a dollar would call their local representatives and anyone from any state agency would have their job in danger. Have you noticed questions like "who do you work for", "who do you work with" etc. Those questions are seeking a way to damage people.


----------

